# WTB-Used Accucraft D&RGW 1:20.3 Freight cars with delivery to ECLSTS at end of March



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

*WTB-Used Accucraft D&RGW 1:20.3 Freight cars with delivery to ECLSTS at end of March*

Looking for a deal on bargain priced used Accucraft 1:20.3 D&RGW Freight Cars...Prefer Moffat logo, but will consider earlier Royal Gorge or later Flying Rio Grande schemes.

I'd like to avoid cost of shipping, so am looking for delivery to the ECLSTS in York, PA at the end of March.

If you have some Accucraft 1:20.3 freight cars decorated for D&RGW that you'd like to sell, I can be contacted via PM here on the forum.

Best Regards,
Cliff Ward


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you looking for used items?


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike:

Yes, looking for used stock with this forum posting. I see Reindeer Pass has some new Accucraft 1:20.3 D&RGW stock...and I also see you'll be at ECSLTS....I'll reach out to you directly to discuss purchase of some of your new items with delivery to York.

If you have some used Accucraft stock that fits my needs I'd be interested in hearing from you as well.

Best Regards,
Cliff


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Great, best to email.

[email protected]


----------

